# Prettiest sexyeste vintage seatposts.



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

syncros
nitto ritchey
suntour xc pro
xtr easton
IRD(not enough setback but YMMV)
campy off road
american classic
ringle (would you trust?)
control tech (slip slip slip)
kore (not that vintage)


any others?


----------



## datasurfer (Nov 24, 2006)

Salsa Shaft
Answer Rocker
TNT Ti
Race Face XY (also not that vintage)


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)




----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

Truly vintage:

SR Laprade
Suntour XC
Strong


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

Moots titanium (although it was a PITA to get the saddle on and off!):

View attachment 519229


View attachment 519230


I also liked the MRC titanium seat post, but don't have the photo of the one I just sold.


----------



## ckevlar (Feb 9, 2005)

I'd have to say the Suntour Xc is one of the cleanest designs. 
Then the Nitto that Ritchey put his name on is one of the sexiest. 
The CBR seat posts were pretty nice too.


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

That's a pretty complete list! How about...
WTB (I know, I know, it's a tinkered with Suntour)
Cook Bros
The other Italians (Campy? Sexy? I have one and it looks like a shiny finished SR Laprade...)
Shimano (the old XTR post is beau-ti-ful)


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

ckevlar said:


> The CBR seat posts were pretty nice too.


SNAP!


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

mainlyfats said:


> That's a pretty complete list! How about...
> WTB (I know, I know, it's a tinkered with Suntour)
> Cook Bros
> The other Italians (Campy? Sexy? I have one and it looks like a shiny finished SR Laprade...)
> Shimano (the old XTR post is beau-ti-ful)


i mentioned the xtr... but the easton silver one. 
there is also Dean titanium.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

A couple illustrations!
Ritchey (Nitto), Syncros, IRD


----------



## datasurfer (Nov 24, 2006)

Forgot about the IRD. That has to be one of my Fav's...and it's clamping and adjustment mechanism is the grandfather to a lot of other posts that came later such as Syncros, Bontrager and countless others.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

yo-Nate-y said:


> Ritchey (Nitto)


I agree on the Ritchey seat post - one of my favorites. 
I also like Shimano's posts - both the Dura Ace and XTR.

I've got to the point where seat posts without setbacks aren't particularly useful to me, so lots of posts look nice but don't function for me: Bontrager and Syncros are the two that really stand out.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

laffeaux said:


> I agree on the Ritchey seat post - one of my favorites.
> I also like Shimano's posts - both the Dura Ace and XTR.
> 
> I've got to the point where seat posts without setbacks aren't particularly useful to me, so lots of posts look nice but don't function for me: Bontrager and Syncros are the two that really stand out.


i am all for setback as well.


----------



## halaburt (Jan 13, 2004)

Rumpfy's right... although it kinda hurts to say that ;-)

Cunningham variants:


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

Those Cunninghams look cool. How do they work, exactly? Do you reach an allen key under the seat?


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

colker1 said:


> any others?


A true classic that gets overlooked quite often

"American Classic"


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

yo-Nate-y said:


> A couple illustrations!
> Ritchey (Nitto), Syncros, IRD


How about some pics of that raspberry Monster?


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

crconsulting said:


> A true classic that gets overlooked quite often
> 
> "American Classic"


Also the makers of my favorite skewers ever. If anyone has any extra, let me know!

The Monster is waiting for knobbies and considering becoming a drop bar ride. I've got some bar end shifters waiting in the wings for a proper stem and a Wood Chipper. I threw up some pics of the bike when I picked it up here:

http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=79008


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

yo-Nate-y said:


> Also the makers of my favorite skewers ever. If anyone has any extra, let me know!


They are nice. I run a set on my otherwise modern roadie bike.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Sweet. I really like their minimalist design. I was stoked to find a set for my recent Salsa build. And I have a mismatched set that I've had since I bought it that way in 1991


----------



## mrnvgtr (Dec 5, 2009)

What makes a seat post sexy? Is it the details that make a design functional yet simplistic? Light weight? Just curious. Not a loaded question.


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

Well, not sure if they're vintage...but orioncycles on ebay has some anodized Thomson stuff that looks nice.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

mrnvgtr said:


> What makes a seat post sexy? Is it the details that make a design functional yet simplistic? Light weight? Just curious. Not a loaded question.


The easiest explanation is to look at this picture:










- ugly graphics
- ugly bend at the top (no sleek transition)
- nothing particularly elegant

The post likely works, but there was little thought about how it looks or functions, and a lot of thought about how to make it cheaply.

Now think of the opposite, and there's your answer.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

yo-Nate-y said:


> Also the makers of my favorite skewers ever. If anyone has any extra, let me know!
> 
> The Monster is waiting for knobbies and considering becoming a drop bar ride. I've got some bar end shifters waiting in the wings for a proper stem and a Wood Chipper. I threw up some pics of the bike when I picked it up here:
> 
> http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=79008


Thanks. That brings back memories. To keep with the thread mine had an American Classic on it when it disappeared.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Cool, glad to help a trip down memory lane. Proper seatposts in 26.4 are hard to come by!


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

True that. With the big extension I bent two or three A/C's in a season. I also broke two of the bolts. I wasn't a big fan of the product back then. I finally had a buddy press an aluminum sleeve into the last one. Only had a few rides on it before it was "liberated."


----------



## ckevlar (Feb 9, 2005)

jeff said:


> True that. With the big extension I bent two or three A/C's in a season. I also broke two of the bolts. I wasn't a big fan of the product back then. I finally had a buddy press an aluminum sleeve into the last one. Only had a few rides on it before it was "liberated."


Seems like those American classic posts were made for display only. I bent every one i ever had. Must have been 3 or so.


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

+1 for the Race face XY, perhaps pretty is not the right word, but it's certainly cool and adjustment is sooooo easy. Anyone know why they stopped making them? Do they break?


----------



## outside! (Mar 15, 2006)

mechagouki said:


> +1 for the Race face XY, perhaps pretty is not the right word, but it's certainly cool and adjustment is sooooo easy. Anyone know why they stopped making them? Do they break?


Mine broke when the seat post tube split at the top and the machined insert that holds the seat started rotating. Happened half a block from the house. Shortest night ride ever. I loved that post though, it had the best adjustment ever.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Great pics you've got there Nate-y.

Another IRD post. I can't say it's as sexy as the simplicity and lines of a Nitto/Ritchey Force post...but...


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

crconsulting said:


> A true classic that gets overlooked quite often
> 
> "American Classic"


I agree. Very underrated.


----------



## Schmitty (Sep 7, 2008)

And the ugliest... the TCO.

Worst heaviest pos ever. And a lame name.

-Schmitty-


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Nice IRD-----and with the sexiest saddle ever. I've yet to find a perforated Flite in good shape......

And seconded on the TCO. It's solid! I'll give it that. And definitely an encouragement in my earliest forays into after-market parts


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

yo-Nate-y said:


> Nice IRD-----and with the sexiest saddle ever. I've yet to find a perforated Flite in good shape......
> 
> And seconded on the TCO. It's solid! I'll give it that. And definitely an encouragement in my earliest forays into after-market parts


perforated turbo is the sexiest saddle.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

I dunno man, there's something scandalous about exposed rails! 
But yeah, and Regals aren't bad either


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

colker1 said:


> perforated turbo is the sexiest saddle.


Ya, those are way up there. Or the suede counterpart to it.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

While we're at it...NOS Suntour XC post on NOS suede Turbo saddle.


----------



## newsboymerlin (Jan 7, 2005)

some strange mix


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

halaburt said:


> Rumpfy's right... although it kinda hurts to say that ;-)


I cherish such moments.


----------



## XR4TI (Sep 6, 2005)

That's such a sharp bike. One of my favorites.


----------



## RobynC (Feb 14, 2004)

More seatposts that are still in use:

--Cunningham Big Diameter clamped to the SST98 saddle (the little hash marks on the rails are fun but this is strictly set-it-and-forget-it).

--Rumpfy beat me with the IRD post post but here is a black one (with vintage dirt, too)

--I use this "mystery post" on my cross bike but I have no idea what it is. Myriad adjustments, super light weight. Anyone?


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

RobynC said:


> --I use this "mystery post" on my cross bike but I have no idea what it is. Myriad adjustments, super light weight. Anyone?


Looks like a Kalloy SP-258. I picked one up as a sample at the Taipei show back in 1993 and ran it on my Xizang for years.


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

I vote for the IRD also. Always liked the "stealth" look of that baby.

A few in my basement: Ritchey/Nitto, early Syncros, early Thompson, early XT (steel shaft), snd gen Ringle, McMahon ti...

but let's not forget this at-one-time "trendy" beauty...


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

KDX.. how does that shim work? i've got 2 bikes w/ odd seat tube sizes and it's a PITA to find posts.


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

The shim story: I have the correct aluminum "Tamer" shim, (I believe). But even still the seat post would slip a bit. A Salsa collar (pictured) replaced the stock IF clamp, in an attempt to stop the slide. 

If you look closely at the front of the shim, you can see a "line": it's the edge of an additional shim I made from an aluminum beer can. it goes about 1/4 of the way around the front of the post.It has a lip on top, so it wouldn't slide down.

That did the trick. Solid as a rock now. But comes apart easily for cleaning.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

KDXdog said:


> but let's not forget this at-one-time "trendy" beauty...


The Rock Shox post was trendy?


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Don't scare quotes mean it wasn't


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

Fillet-brazed said:


> The Rock Shox post was trendy?


I recall a period of a few years where several companies where putting out Sus-seatpost. They showed up at many races in New England, then soon ended up in trash cans.

Only a few make them anymore.

I'm sure (Fillet-brazed) has another adjective to insert for "trendy."


----------



## Schmitty (Sep 7, 2008)

*Wathca got in the box?*

The best. NOS WTB SST Ti and Torque Ti post. Doesn't break and creak like a Synchros, easier to use than a Moots. Simple, light, strong.

-Schmitty-


----------



## ssulljm (Sep 3, 2006)

*And Now for Something Completely Different*

Beauty+elegance w durability.....Eye of the beholder stuff


----------



## cibi (Oct 18, 2005)

°°


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

you've got 2?


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

I count 3.

But what's with the stem cap on the canti stop?


----------



## cibi (Oct 18, 2005)

mechagouki said:


> I count 3.
> 
> But what's with the stem cap on the canti stop?


A brake light?

Click on something purple and round in my posting above...


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

cibi said:


> A brake light?
> 
> Click on something purple and round in my posting above...


I like the coin over the hanger hole - what is that? A Pfennig? Very clean build on that bike.


----------



## LARRYJO (Aug 7, 2007)

My Fav.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

mechagouki said:


> I like the coin over the hanger hole - what is that? A Pfennig? Very clean build on that bike.


clean and tasty.


----------



## Stylus (Oct 9, 2008)

do any of these sexy ones come in 31.8?


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

No. 31.8 wasn't even a size that was used back when the great posts were made. But there are a number of nicely machined seat post shims that may allow you to use a smaller post in a 31.8mm seat tube.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

RobynC said:


> --I use this "mystery post" on my cross bike but I have no idea what it is. Myriad adjustments, super light weight. Anyone?


Made by Kalloy in Taiwan and yes very light


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

gm1230126 said:


> Looks like a Kalloy SP-258. I picked one up as a sample at the Taipei show back in 1993 and ran it on my Xizang for years.


Just in case they missed your first reply!
(I dig that post--got in in 3DV)


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

gm1230126 said:


> No. 31.8 wasn't even a size that was used back when the great posts were made. But there are a number of nicely machined seat post shims that may allow you to use a smaller post in a 31.8mm seat tube.


My steel Phoenix is around a 31.8 and it has a fab seatpost.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Strong
Not a great picture but I think this one should be in the thread:


----------



## jacdykema (Apr 10, 2006)

Stylus said:


> do any of these sexy ones come in 31.8?


The old Syncros and American Classic both came in 31.8 as of 1994. I've had both on my 94 Slingshot and they both were great. Adjustment was easier on the Syncros. I also think the awesome "look" of the American Classic is lost when the post is that large. I think the only other good n' vintage option in that size was the WTB post for the Phoenix but good luck finding one of those.


----------



## Stylus (Oct 9, 2008)

jacdykema said:


> I think the only other good n' vintage option in that size was the WTB post for the Phoenix but good luck finding one of those.


Yeah, i hear its fab  i'd like one of those :thumbsup:


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

Syncros Ti 27.2 on my Mondonico


----------

